# bottler for sauce



## daddio (Apr 18, 2008)

we have a sauce that i've made for years,people are always saying how good it is,and when we set up and sell once people eat it on their sandwich or plate then they want to buy the sauce also.so we are looking at possibly getting it bottled does any one know of a bottler that does maybe smaller runs and doing what ever adjustments that has to be made as for a preservatives and such?


----------



## richtee (Apr 18, 2008)

http://www.creativefoodinc.com/


----------



## walking dude (Apr 18, 2008)

wow rich......you know google also..........LOLOLOL


----------



## richtee (Apr 18, 2008)

That makes 2 of us, eh?


----------



## daddio (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks rich i've searched the net and found a few,is this someone you've used or know of someone that has used them?


----------



## richtee (Apr 18, 2008)

No Sir. Looked like a pretty comprehensive operation tho.


----------



## daddio (Apr 18, 2008)

i heard that,i checked them out last night as well as one i saw in the kcbs bullsheet news paper last night after i posted here.i have e-mails in to them,doesn't hurt to check,that's how dreams are born!! lol thanks again


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 18, 2008)

What kind of volume are you talking about?  When I do large batches, I just use small mason jars.  If you boil everything, and hit canning temperatures, everything is safe.  If you get the smooth jars, you can even print stickers to put your "Geek With Fire" logo on them...wait, that's my logo...get your own.


----------



## richtee (Apr 18, 2008)

just don't try to sell it commercially...LOL.. I think THAT's his angle here Josh.


----------



## daddio (Apr 18, 2008)

your right rich we want to start taking it up a notch,we do the samething right now geek,and have for a while but we just checking on what it would take to really step up.i recieved a reply from one company and was pretty pleased with what they had to say,for now anyway.


----------



## davidmcg (Apr 18, 2008)

Daddio I have a bottler for you to look into.  Try Original Juans in KC:

http://www.originaljuan.com/


They make and bottle lots of companies sauces and they say that no quatity or production schedule is too small or large.  They do dry rubs and marinades as well.


----------



## daddio (Apr 19, 2008)

david and texas thanks for those leads i'll check them out as well,it's a pipe dream but like i said ya gotta dream! the one i've heard back from so far i thought was pretty reasonable but you never know he maybe way out of the park compared to someone else. thanks once again guys.


----------

